# 200sx wing



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm looking for a nice looking wing on the back of my Nissan 200sx..so if any of you know any good websites I'd appreciate it if youd tell me them


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Go with the OEM wing. It cleans it up real nice, and it's not goofy lookin' like some aftermarket wings.
Check Tacoma Nissan (www.nissanparts.cc). You'll have to email them for a part number and price, but they've got some of the best prices around for OEM equipment.
You can also try Erebuni (www.erebunicorp.com). They've got the OEM wing, as well as a bunch of others. Decent prices too.
-Shane


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

check your local junk yard or import recycler i was gonna get a 200sx wing also of a crashed car.was even same color as my car .but i no longer have a rear end on my car.


----------

